# How to make sure checked camera gear is safe



## Drizzt321 (Jun 14, 2013)

Declare the case as having a weapon in it, and TSA will guard it for you for free! Pure genius. http://lifehacker.com/5448014/pack-a-gun-to-protect-valuables-from-airline-theft-or-loss


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

Clever idea. If you trust the TSA, that is. At least there's no need to be concerned about a Pelican case being inappropriately frisked.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

My concern is that will search your suitcase and then repack it poorly. Do you trust TSA to repack you camera gear? I certainly don't


----------



## docholliday (Jun 17, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> "How to make sure checked camera gear is safe"



It's easy: don't ever check it. 

I'd rather UPS a discreet box with a pelican in it to myself than leave it to the TSA morons that can't even add 2+2 correctly!


----------



## bycostello (Jun 17, 2013)

is it just the states this works?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2013)

docholliday said:


> It's easy: don't ever check it.



+1

I always carry it on. No way am I checking-in my camera gear, and I travel with it all so much I have learned to take only what I need.

Oh, and I am pretty sure that gun trick will only work in the States and could possibly get you arrested in another country. Just learn to pack properly!


----------

